# Mantids creating human mantids...



## Horatio (Jun 18, 2007)

Have your mantids taught you different body language? I have found over time that I will occassionally turn my head and do the mantis eye thing. I know it is from watching them all the time. I can't be the only person experiencing this. I do not climb screens or eat bugs....*HOW ABOUT YOU?  *


----------



## spawn (Jun 18, 2007)

Note: you are the only person experiencing this.


----------



## Rick (Jun 18, 2007)

> Note: you are the only person experiencing this.


yep


----------



## Orin (Jun 18, 2007)

Don't feel bad, you can't be the only one whose love for mantids has taken away some of their mental capticities.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry, but that's just weird.


----------



## captainmerkin (Jun 18, 2007)

there are psychologists that can help you with this kind of thing!


----------



## athicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Well they say that people resemble their pets. I guess it is hard to mimic a mantis in other ways!


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 18, 2007)

Maybe you watch your mantids a little too much. :wink:


----------



## Horatio (Jun 18, 2007)

:? Well, I think maybe people aren't willing to tell all! I am talking about occassionally trying to see the world from their little big eyes. I know for a fact from watching "The Biggest and the Baddest" (Animal Planet) that there is Mantis Kung-Fu or Karate that has been around for hundreds and hundreds of years all learnt from studying and practising the moves of our dear little creatures. I certainly don't walk around acting like a mantis. It just so happens that it is the head movements that I particularly enjoy watching. What about the Kratt brothers and "Be the Creature?"  Also, children continually act out creatures and this is seen as very, very normal. Furthermore, some of the most enjoyable bio/zoo professors that I have ever had at university were animators of the animal kingdom. I think my life would rather be boring if I just looked out at the world...  So I say, *BE THE MANTIS!!!! :lol: *


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

> :? Well, I think maybe people aren't willing to tell all! I am talking about occassionally trying to see the world from their little big eyes. I know for a fact from watching "The Biggest and the Baddest" (Animal Planet) that there is Mantis Kung-Fu or Karate that has been around for hundreds and hundreds of years all learnt from studying and practising the moves of our dear little creatures. I certainly don't walk around acting like a mantis. It just so happens that it is the head movements that I particularly enjoy watching. What about the Kratt brothers and "Be the Creature?"  Also, children continually act out creatures and this is seen as very, very normal. Furthermore, some of the most enjoyable bio/zoo professors that I have ever had at university were animators of the animal kingdom. I think my life would rather be boring if I just looked out at the world...  So I say, *BE THE MANTIS!!!! :lol: *


Heh heh! Guess what? Kung-fu is hopelessly inadequate if you get into a streetfight. If anything go practice mantis-jitsu. :lol:


----------



## Horatio (Jun 18, 2007)

I bet the mantis-jitsu is what I saw - it was a woman who totally dominated the match - She held her hands in a peculiar way and did moves with extreme speed, like a mantis striking its prey. :!:


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Those are all staged. If they aren't, I pity the person who thinks it works.


----------



## Horatio (Jun 18, 2007)

I do not know about the differences in the martial arts. I really don't like any sourt of fighting. My kids would testify to this! It would be good to learn something, though, to protect my children and myself against creeps.

On a more positive note, Gary Larson must have studied a lot of insects...I bet he shifted his eyes  *!!!*


----------



## colddigger (Jun 18, 2007)

oh dear, i do the head thing lots

walk like them

hold arms like them sometimes

more like Mr.Burns (Simpsons) though

sometimes i climb screens....

I think I might have a problem...


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

> I do not know about the differences in the martial arts. I really don't like any sourt of fighting. My kids would testify to this! It would be good to learn something, though, to protect my children and myself against creeps.On a more positive note, Gary Larson must have studied a lot of insects...I bet he shifted his eyes  *!!!*


If anything learn jiu-jitsu, or some kind of wrestling sport.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 18, 2007)

No, they say pets resemble their owners.... anyway, my grandbabies act like the baby bears at the zoo when they come home. I was watching them one day and they were hugging each others and giggling while they rolled all over the floor. Their mother finally told me about the bear cubs and them I knew what they wasa doing!


----------



## athicks (Jun 18, 2007)

Also the idea sounds like a meme jumping cross species  

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meme


----------



## AFK (Jun 18, 2007)

you need to spend more time with people than with mantises!

even then, it's usually the stronger personality that exerts its influence, not the other way around.

anyway, welcome to mantidforum.com!


----------



## Horatio (Jun 19, 2007)

Take note of Animal Planet's Ruud Kleinpaste's "Buggin' with Ruud". :wink:


----------

